
The Texas Method and the Small Group Discovery Method - mindcrime
http://legacyrlmoore.org/reference/dancis_davidson.html
======
mindcrime
See also: [https://youtu.be/f6t6WiWYdgY](https://youtu.be/f6t6WiWYdgY)

